# Immigration Advice



## tommyob1975 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi guys, 

I am a 46 yr old recently divorced man and I want to move to Canada which has been a dream all my life. I am currently a HGV driver (Class 2 ) and am looking for advice on how to start the process of gaining employment and making the move to a better life. Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks 

Tom


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

I recently did a big family immigration project in Canada. I don’t know about how employment and professional certificate transfer works, you’d likely have to contact a potential employer to learn more, and it may vary by province, but I can offer this advice: IRCC is exceptionally slow but very thorough. Start Asap with your applications because they can take up to 14 months to do simple things. They’re blaming covid, but I don’t believe it . Good luck! Canada is an amazing place.


----------



## uk in canada (Dec 12, 2021)

tommyob1975 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a 46 yr old recently divorced man and I want to move to Canada which has been a dream all my life. I am currently a HGV driver (Class 2 ) and am looking for advice on how to start the process of gaining employment and making the move to a better life. Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


well good luck 
you do realise that wages are low here and the cost of living is higher than the uk by the time you add in all the costs of everything banking, food, gas and electric housing rents are 1200 + per month ,etc
we have been here coming up to 9 years and all we seem to do is work eat and sleep saw more of canada when we came on holidays and have now relised that if you keep converting to pounds its cheep but when you earn canad dollars its very expensive .Most people ive met have part time work only and have 2 or 3 jobs just to keep afloat 
wish i had gone to the usa instead 
A lot of the workers come here on a student visa then applied for permanent residency my friend works in road construction and he says a loyt of the truck drivers are on minimum wage as the employers can get away with it 
but if you want to come look on indeed .ca for truck drivers as there always advertising for them


----------

